# totally spies passion paties : fatten up cookies



## The Kid (May 29, 2006)

Yet another Youtube movie for the community.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW-kg62Ggo0&search=fattening

Clips from an episode of a show called Totally Spies. Some mad scientist made these highly addictive cookies that made people fat.


----------



## crackajones452 (May 29, 2006)

amazing.........just amazing


----------



## Stealth (May 29, 2006)

Hehe, I remember these being bought up waayyyy back when Stuffed Online was about.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jun 2, 2006)

wow
Now if they only showed just a bit more wobbling 
or her uniform straining

It would have definitely been memorable had I been a child at the moment i saw this


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 8, 2006)

I believe "passion patties" was the title.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jun 8, 2006)

kid, love your lifehouse quote, love those guys they put on a killer show last year


----------

